

An open source Ruby on Rails Social Network and it's pretty damn cool. - khangtoh
http://lovdbyless.com/

======
brett
Am I the only one that was ignorant of the annotate_models plugin?

<http://repo.pragprog.com/svn/Public/plugins/annotate_models/>

------
khangtoh
It's got all the neat features of a social network, now if only they add
twitter type feature into the mix, wow, it's gonna get interesting....

